# What Are Your ScanMyTesla Screen Settings?



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

Below is the tab I keep up in ScanMyTesla while I'm driving. I'm trying to focus on efficiency, but I also like seeing some of the temperature numbers to get an idea of what the thermal management system is doing.

I think it'd be interesting to see other customized ScanMyTesla screens, maybe with explanations of why people chose to include a particular readout on your screen.


----------



## Stach (Mar 27, 2019)

I like this idea and I've been interested in ScanMyTesla, but I've heard conflicting reports about it running on an iPhone, so I've been using tes-LAX. ScanMyTesla appears to have more display options (i.e. Consumption, Regenerated, maxDischargePower, etc...). So which version are you using, Android or iOS?


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

Stach said:


> I like this idea and I've been interested in ScanMyTesla, but I've heard conflicting reports about it running on an iPhone, so I've been using tes-LAX. ScanMyTesla appears to have more display options (i.e. Consumption, Regenerated, maxDischargePower, etc...). So which version are you using, Android or iOS?


I'm on an Pixel 4a Android phone, so I can't speak directly to the iPhone. I'm pretty sure it's available for iPhones, because there's an App Store download available on https://www.scanmytesla.com/. Maybe check recent reviews on the App Store to see what people are saying.

There are hundreds of data points available in ScanMyTesla. It does require some hardware to install, but it was very easy. It really "opens up" the car if you're interested in how your Tesla works.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I have an iPhone with ScanMyTesla and it works well - sometimes I do have to manually connect bluetooth to the dongle though


----------



## Stach (Mar 27, 2019)

Aden said:


> I'm on an Pixel 4a Android phone, so I can't speak directly to the iPhone. I'm pretty sure it's available for iPhones, because there's an App Store download available on https://www.scanmytesla.com/. Maybe check recent reviews on the App Store to see what people are saying.
> 
> There are hundreds of data points available in ScanMyTesla. It does require some hardware to install, but it was very easy. It really "opens up" the car if you're interested in how your Tesla works.


I already installed the CanServer and am using it with the tes-LAX iPhone app. It connects over wi-fi so I guess my next step is to make sure that hardware is supported by ScanMyTesla. I just feel like I'm missing some very good datapoints (listed previously) that tesLAX doesn't provide.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Stach (Mar 27, 2019)

Well, I purchased ScanMyTesla for myiPhone and while it does contain some extra data over tes-LAX, it does not show what I really wanted which is Consumption and Avg Consumption (shown in the first post on Android). Also, the Dashboards are graphically pretty, but basically unusable while driving as the font is like a 2 for the text, which is frustrating. The Signal Lists are much more friendly to read and use, but I wish we could create our own pages / tabs of the datapoints that we want to see.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

Stach said:


> Well, I purchased ScanMyTesla for myiPhone and while it does contain some extra data over tes-LAX, it does not show what I really wanted which is Consumption and Avg Consumption (shown in the first post on Android). Also, the Dashboards are graphically pretty, but basically unusable while driving as the font is like a 2 for the text, which is frustrating. The Signal Lists are much more friendly to read and use, but I wish we could create our own pages / tabs of the datapoints that we want to see.


You can create your own tabs. Select the little dropdown menu on the top-right, and click New Tab. Then you can go to the All tab and copy-paste any of the items you want on your new tab.

You should also be able to change the gauge size/type in the same menu. At least that's how all of it works on Android.


----------

